
Ask HN: Idea March - pyeu
EDIT: HN experiment. Every Month, a thread will be started to share product ideas. Why? Because many people have ideas they will simply not have the time to implement, and many need product ideas to work on.
======
evex
__This is the list of my ideas: __

    
    
    * A multiplayer online mobile game where the player who clicks more on the screen in 2min wins
    
      * An app so drivers notice you when there is no lights in the streets(happens in my country) by changing screen color and blinking the flashlight
    
      * A website to search youtube videos by subtitles(useful for those mixing music with words said by people): see barakdubs on youtube
    
      * A website to learn **speaking** english and practicing pronunciation using parts of youtube videos where some words are being said
    
      * Curated lists websites maker such as: startupstash
    
      * Sharekit.io for pictures instead of links
    
      * An app to tell you how white your teeth are and if you're doing a good job brushing(using one pic per week or something)
    
      * An app to help those who have a lisp(talk funny) solve this speech issue
    
      * An app that tell you how good your posture is and what postural problems you have from your pics

------
minimaxir
It was done before and it didn’t work.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8613446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8613446)

~~~
pyeu
Thanks. Will it work as once per month thread? I hope we can try once again on
monthly basis. I am editing title to Idea March.

~~~
howToLearnSpark
It didn't fail, it was shut down
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693262)

~~~
odonnellryan
You know, I kind-of agree with that post. There's no rules against posting
"Hey HN, what do you think of this idea?" which is essentially the same thing.

I think there is value in having a consolidation of these threads, though.

------
joshdance
declutter moving service. We come over to help you pack up your home, but we
ask you if you want to keep everything before we pack it.

~~~
O_H_E
Really nice. I think with the right marketing, there could be huge market for
this.

------
joshdance
where should I eat tonight - pulls a list of all the resturants in your
location, and randomly gives them to you you can say yay or nay.

